# Changer la date de photos



## tinyg (21 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai récemment activer mon Photos iCloud, toutes mes photos sont dessus sans gros problèmes. Mais une partie de mes photos ont automatiquement pris comme date le 1 janvier 1970 alors que sur mon appareil la date est correcte et je n'arrive pas a la modifier sur iCloud.
Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?
Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (24 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Seule l’application photo sur Mac permet de changer la date des photo.


----------



## tinyg (24 Avril 2020)

@joe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Seule l’application photo sur Mac permet de changer la date des photo.


Bonjour,

Merci de votre réponse mais c'est cependant ce qui me pose problème, j'ai pu changer la date sur l'application Photo mais les photos concernés s'exportent sur iCloud avec une date erronée.


----------

